# ADA WC Location



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is there a rule that says the AD WC has to be the last stall?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

:yes: According to the rule we have always done it that way.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I have done them where they were not, in schools and businesses,and yes the jobs were inspected by the city plumbing inspector and building dept..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

4.17.3* Size and Arrangement. The size and arrangement of the standard toilet stall shall comply with Fig. 30(a), Standard Stall. Standard toilet stalls with a minimum depth of 56 in (1420 mm) (see Fig. 30(a)) shall have wall-mounted water closets. If the depth of a standard toilet stall is increased at least 3 in (75 mm), then a floor-mounted water closet may be used. Arrangements shown for standard toilet stalls may be reversed to allow either a left- or right-hand approach. Additional stalls shall be provided in conformance with 4.22.4.  Appendix Note
EXCEPTION: In instances of alteration work where provision of a standard stall (Fig. 30(a)) is technically infeasible or where plumbing code requirements prevent combining existing stalls to provide space, either alternate stall (Fig. 30(b)) may be provided in lieu of the standard stall.

http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.16


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

All the ADA site gives you is stall size,it doesn't say it has to be at the end of the fixture group.Most time it's at the end but if you need an ADA alternate stall it will be in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

They're probably always at the end due to door swing. So the door doesn't interfere with other stalls or people.
or am I wrong and ada doors open in. Crap can't remember now

Edit: nevermind. Thinking about the hospice we just did the door swung in. Disregard the first post


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

No specific rule that says it must be the last stall if all other specs can be met however, if it is a wall hung and in the middle of a battery of WC's then the carrier may not be able to be adjusted to accommodate the extra height for an ADA and still maintain grade. I have always set my ADA as the furthest upstream fixture on a battery to eliminate this issue. Guess this doesn't matter if your dealing with floor mounts.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I learned something reading the ADA requirements. If there are as many as 6 stalls in a public restroom, one has to be ambulatory accessible, ie. for use by someone with crutches.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I would think the reason they use the back wall and side wall is for the grab bars mounted on a solid wall. Not that you could not do it with the front wall and a side wall.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> I learned something reading the ADA requirements. If there are as many as 6 stalls in a public restroom, one has to be ambulatory accessible, ie. for use by someone with crutches.


The old person stall, canes and walkers lol


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

justme said:


> The old person stall canes and walkes lol


could you please define old person? :furious:


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> could you please define old person? :furious:


If your SS number is 1, then you're old.

You remember when rainbows were in black and white, you're old.

If your birth certificate expired, you're old.

You are old when you walk into an antiques store and they sell you.

If you are so wrinkled that you have to screw your hat on, then you're old.

You are old when you remember thinking galvanized pipe would be the future of plumbing.

If you are offended by any of this, then you're old.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> could you please define old person? :furious:


Lmfao . If you're offended by the term old person . Sorry:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

justme said:


> Lmfao . If you're offended by the term old person . Sorry:laughing:


Do I need to moderate here? :jester: JK

Richard isn't old, he is mature. I think he was offended on behalf of his elderly clients.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

My father will be 57 this year so you figure out what is old to me lol


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

justme said:


> Lmfao . If you're offended by the term old person . Sorry:laughing:


 
Not offended just kidding... Hey I am 57. In a LinkedIn discussion we are discussing the effect music had on a generation. The 60's and early 70's.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Also don't forget*

That protrusions such as radiators have to be accounted for when determining the width of an ADA wc stall. The last bathroom job I did, the architect missed it.
The inspector measured from the radiator to the partition.Even though the ADA bathroom is on the 5th floor of a 5 story walk up school.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

justme said:


> The old person stall, canes and walkers lol


Ambulatory aids are not for the exclusive use of "old persons". I'm reminded of the U-tubes showing dumb ass kids performing crash and burn stunts on bikes, skate boards and other such devices that resulted in their confinement to canes and crutches.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> Do I need to moderate here? :jester: JK
> 
> Richard isn't old, he is mature. I think he was offended on behalf of his elderly clients.


Its all in fun, I can take credit for the galvanized pipe one, the rest are old except for the screwing a hat on. I just heard that one and I laughed for an hour.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Your old if someone older has ever told you " You kids don't realize how spoiled you are, with yer outhouses and rolled paper.:no:"


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm glad I'm OLD,retirements just around the corner,it's not like it used to be.....


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Speaking of ADA requirements,is anyone familiar with the new 2010 standard? WC distance from wall 16"-18" now?I'm looking through drawings atm,every toilet is 16" off the wall,with the 5' turn circle shoehorned in there...damn architects,trying to squeeze every square inch of floor space they can.Not a 6" wall in the building either...oh yeah those back to back carrier sinks will fit in a 4" studded wall just fine...idiots


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

18"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

This is Texas accessibility standard 2012 !!!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> That protrusions such as radiators have to be accounted for when determining the width of an ADA wc stall. The last bathroom job I did, the architect missed it.
> The inspector measured from the radiator to the partition.Even though the ADA bathroom is on the 5th floor of a 5 story walk up school.


Yes I don't get it.

I'm plumbing a Yoga studio now, and we need an ADA bathroom. Huh?!


----------

